# Gentoo HCCdagen meeting

## aequitas

HCCdagen komen er aan en het leek mij leuk de mensen waarmee ik altijd in #gentoo-nl zit eens in het echt te zien.

Dus daarom wil ik een meeting organiseren op de hccdagen.

De meeting is zaterdag 1 uur bij de unix gg

ik weet nog niet ik me laat herkennen post ik morgen hier

[/b]

----------

## 2COOL4-U

Zaterdag  :Smile: 

----------

## Niek

Ik ga vrijdag zeker, en misschien kom ik zaterdagmiddag ook nog even.

BTW, gaat het hier om een "algemene" gentoo meeting voor NL users of is het alleen een #gentoo-nl meeting?

----------

## aequitas

algemeen lijkt mij, anders is het niet zo leuk voor de gene die niet aan irc doen.

----------

## Supox

Hoi,

wanneer zijn de HCC-dagen eigenlijk? Ik moet eerlijk bekennen, dat ik het niet zo in de gaten hou. Maar als het mij nou een beetje goed uitkomt, tja dan wil ik op zich wel gaan. Het zou waarschijnlijk dan wel zaterdag worden, omdat ik anders echt teveel tijd kwijt ben.

----------

## Niek

 *Supox wrote:*   

> Hoi,
> 
> wanneer zijn de HCC-dagen eigenlijk? Ik moet eerlijk bekennen, dat ik het niet zo in de gaten hou. Maar als het mij nou een beetje goed uitkomt, tja dan wil ik op zich wel gaan. Het zou waarschijnlijk dan wel zaterdag worden, omdat ik anders echt teveel tijd kwijt ben.

 Hey Supox,

De HCC dagen zijn aanstaande vrijdag/zaterdag/zondag, dus 22/23/24 november. Het begint 's morgens om 10.00 uur en duurt tot 17.00 uur. Lijst met stands enzo staat op http://www.hccnet.nl/hccdagen2002/

----------

## Supox

Okee surfie, klinkt goed. Dan stel ik mijn eventuele cdrw-aanschaf toch nog eventje uit, denk ik tot zaterdag.

Zou op zich best wel gaaf zijn, als iedereen iets van een gentoo-shirt aan zou hebben. Alleen dan heb je weer die gemene prijzen  :Wink: 

In ieder geval ben ik wel van de partij, misschien leuk om diezelfde zaterdagavond nog iets in utrecht te gaan doen?

----------

## sgaap

Lijkt me wel grappig

/me gaat zondag

----------

## water

Ik zal (helaas) niet aanwezig zijn.   :Sad: 

----------

## 2COOL4-U

 *Supox wrote:*   

> Zou op zich best wel gaaf zijn, als iedereen iets van een gentoo-shirt aan zou hebben. Alleen dan heb je weer die gemene prijzen 
> 
> 

 

Ja idd, zo veel geld heb ik er niet voor over, nee dan doe ik mijn @Home T-Shirt wel aan  :Smile: 

----------

## aequitas

ik denk dat we op zaterdag de meeting gaan houden.

----------

## Supox

Okee,

ik weet nu al hoe ik te herkennen zal. 

Mijn groene hockey-overhemd met mijn achternaam PRINS op de achterkant valt gewoon niet te missen  :Smile: )

Verder zou ik nog wel meer typerende kenmerken kunnen tiepen, maar dat stel ik toch tot zaterdag uit.

----------

## 2COOL4-U

Ik kom waarschijnlijk in een zwarte broek, zwarte trui met een blauwe B van blend erop, en een overdosis gel in m'n haar.

----------

